# Messed up thing on P-fury



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I was going through the funny Gif/picture thread and on page 409 someone posted a picture about the Koran. I'm not Muslim but how is someone using a religious holy book to wipe their bottom supposed to be funny? What if you were a religious Muslim and you saw that, would you expect them to just laugh it off?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> I was going through the funny Gif/picture thread and on page 409 someone posted a picture about the Koran. I'm not Muslim but how is someone using a religious holy book to wipe their bottom supposed to be funny? *What if you were a religious Muslim and you saw that, would you expect them to just laugh it off?*


Not unless I had multiple personalities.

To be serious, why not just report it? Why bring more attention to it?


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh sh*t, I thought this was P-Fury.com not politicalycorrect.com repeat after me...WAAAAAA!

That pretty funny coming for someone with the username "speak your mind"......kinda fucked...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Steelrain said:


> Oh sh*t, I thought this was P-Fury.com not politicalycorrect.com repeat after me...WAAAAAA!


yeah but still id get pretty p/o if i saw someone posting pics of someone wiping a bible on their ass.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> I was going through the funny Gif/picture thread and on page 409 someone posted a picture about the Koran. I'm not Muslim but how is someone using a religious holy book to wipe their bottom supposed to be funny? *What if you were a religious Muslim and you saw that, would you expect them to just laugh it off?*


Not unless I had multiple personalities.

To be serious, why not just report it? Why bring more attention to it?
[/quote]

because his screen name is "SPEAKYOURMIND"














LOL


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

IMO there is a lot of things I find offensive on here, but Im not personally offended by it. The reason its supposed to be funny is because of the reaction to the cartoons made awhile back, which were offensive to people in the middleast. basically its a joke making fun of a situation of which people did not take lightly. If you have a problem with it, ask the mods (or bullsnake) politely delete it for you....no biggy Though, It is ironic that your name is speak your mind.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i thought the same thing when i first saw that pic, but if a muslim did have a problem with it he/she could pm a mod and have it removed.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Or hit the report button. Either way, the mods would have been very happy to talk over the issue with you and with each other and it would have come to a quiet resolution.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i saw a pic of a midget dancing on the bar in a thong with dollars stuffed in it in that thread.

that midget made my day.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm going to make threads every time someone offends me on p-fury. Fortunately for everyone here that will not lead to an increase in my post count. If you have a problem with a post the report button is there for a reason. Creating a thread about it just shows that you are clueless and self important.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^^ lol!! Timbs

HAHAHAA

The Bible gets slammed all the time, and it really doesn't offend me. And even if it did, I'm not going to do much about it. The most I'd do is whine for a few mins.. I'll get over it
But seriously, it's nothing to loose any sleep over.

The funny thing is that some people would actually want to cut someone's head off for getting 'insulted' lol -I found it a tad funny, sorry
If I killed everyone who ever insulted me, there would be a lot of dead people.. God's will? You decide


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm offended that the people here are piranha-fury are not offended.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

^ I'm offended, that your offended, that we aren't offended

I'm gonna have to start a thread about it now... na mabey not..


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

There are certain things in life that need to be made fun of....

The uber serious muslim religion is one of them!

Im 1000 times more offended by the c*nts that put the duck in the piranha tank!

Ducks>muslims


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

^^^^ +1

Ducks are cool.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> ^^^^ +1
> 
> Ducks are cool.


And ducks dont wish death apon non-ducks!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

true, i feel bad because ducks love bread so much by they cant go into a store and buy a loaf

(that was mitch hedberg, i cant take credit for it)


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

There are jokes in the Funny Picture thread that make in fun of every race, religon, sexual orientation, body-type, and misfortune.

If you *don't *find something that offends you in that thread, please send me an IM so I can search for more variety in the pictures.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I just think it is funny how you can't show a nice set of boobies but you can make fun of "every race, religion, sexual orientation, and misfortune."

Is there any other line besides "Boobies"? What if someone posts pictures of children getting raped, just with the 'naked' parts blacked out? Or dead american soldiers in Iraq with the word "OWNED" above it. If someone protests just put up pictures of crying babies, or claim they are dumb for making a thread.

These things seem sooo terrible to some, but this is what things like using the Koran as toilet paper do to others.

oops, people will already be offended about this post. Oh no, not Bullsnake and his groupies...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

guys.....it is a cartoon drawing, not an actual picture....get over it


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Oh sh*t, I thought this was P-Fury.com not politicalycorrect.com repeat after me...WAAAAAA!


yeah but still id get pretty p/o if i saw someone posting pics of someone wiping a bible on their ass.
[/quote]
why? its humor
you people are the reason we ALL have to attend anual sensitivity classes at work and watch sexual harrasment videos. 
lighten the **** up, share a laugh and throw some punches back.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> guys.....it is a cartoon drawing, not an actual picture....get over it


Its actually a design from a very funny tshirt


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If we removed everything that had the potential to offend someone....there would be no reason to have a lounge in the first place. People are too uptight about "their" situation and need to lighten up a little. The same person that is sooooo offended with the Koran post will not see anything wrong with making fun of Scientology. The person that is offended by a Scientology post wont see anything wrong with a Buddha comment.

People....this is the web.....lighten up....whatever happened to "sticks and stones will break my bones but words will never hurt me!". Damn.

We really try to be sensitive to every ones race and religion and there is certainly a line we wont allow people to cross. We have banned quite a few people for crossing that line. But everything is a judgement call...and everyone feels differently about these things. We do the best we can...and thats pretty much all we can do. Now I havent see this picture....because I have a life and dont have time to read 500 pages of Jeffs amazing humor.....so if you really have a problem with something you need to let a moderator know...we cant be everywhere and things will slip through the cracks.

Morph...stop spamming this post. Just because you dont take this subject serious doesnt mean others dont.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Well Said!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

RockinTimbz said:


> View attachment 166311


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

"sticks and stones will break my bones but words will never hurt me!"

Very true....if it were meant to be serious it wouldnt have been in BS's "funny pics"


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

-------------


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> People....this is the web.....lighten up....whatever happened to "sticks and stones will break my bones but words will never hurt me!". Damn.


 THIS GUY FINDS THIS QUOTE VERY OFFENSIVE...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> ^^^^ +1
> 
> Ducks are cool.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

mighty ducks...look how typical that movie cover is. makes me wanna go "DURRRRRRR!!!!!" "DEM DUCKS SHOY AM SILLY HUH EMILIO?! HURR HURR HURRRRR"


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

this entire country is turning into the campus of PCU, everyone is so in need of attention that anytime anyone does the most minor thing there is all of this nonsense outrage and call for apology, its out of control.

has this country really become a melting pot of emo cry babies?

I don't even understand how it is that people can claim there all for freedom then turn around and complain that someone else hurt there feelings or tell people they cant get an abortion or elect officials based on their religious beliefs so they can have those beliefs imposed on the rest of a so called free society..

south parks own isacc hayes made a perfect example of societies reaction to this type of behavior, it was ok for him to make fun of everything until it was time to make jokes about some thing he was part of or that affected him then he quit. everyone like to make jokes until its about them.

its really all become so sad and hypocritical that is comical but disturbing..

I definately blame the media and the internet, before the current media frenzy some idiot like richards could do something stupid and only the people that honestly could have the right to be upset would be involved and the rest of the world could just go about there business. or some dutch person could write a cartoon and not cause riots and death in another part of the world over a childish drawing.

it really has become so obsurd. the idea of a peaceful global community is rediculous for hundreds of thousands of years people have been hating each other for being different. Just because we can invent pretty much anything imaginable does not mean the human race has "grown up" or evolved to some kind of amazing race of creatures.. we are still savage animals no matter how nice we dress or pretend to behave..

dismount soap box.. 
End rant..


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

How peculiar to be offended by other people being offended

I was just wondering where the line was...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Kyle2154 said:


> How peculiar to be offended by other people being offended
> 
> I was just wondering where the line was...


no exactly correct. no one feels personally attacked or offended by someones own offended reaction. its more comparable to a child who crys over not getting the toy he wants. in your mind your thinking, grab some balls, man up and join in the fun. 
fair attempt at being deep on the subject though. unfortunately, it failed

F+


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

M0RpH said:


> How peculiar to be offended by other people being offended
> 
> I was just wondering where the line was...


no exactly correct. no one feels personally attacked or offended by someones own offended reaction. its more comparable to a child who crys over not getting the toy he wants. in your mind your thinking, grab some balls, man up and join in the fun. 
fair attempt at being deep on the subject though. unfortunately, it failed

F+
[/quote]

Failed attempt at being deep? I was wondering where the line was on the site that can't be crossed.

Failed attempt at being clever...

F-


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

damn F-? harsh on yourself. i was willing to give you the high F.

anyways, i think what most people lose patience on it how impossible it is to be all things to all people. you cannot possible please every walk of life, culture, religion, handicap, race, sex, etc etc IF you have a persoanlity.

we tell jokes, we have opinions, we speak our minds. the point is, use manners when in public. unfortunately, thats a dying trait.
too many people grew up without a father figure aparently.

just like smoking bans, you use common sense when interacting with strangers. use manners, and if someone picks something apart that you had no intention of throwing in their face, something you couldnt help, theyre the asshole. not you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Please fill out the appropriate paper work and file it with P-Fury Headquarters within 3 business days.

Updated form


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

M0RpH said:


> damn F-? harsh on yourself. i was willing to give you the high F.
> 
> anyways, i think what most people lose patience on it how impossible it is to be all things to all people. you cannot possible please every walk of life, culture, religion, handicap, race, sex, etc etc IF you have a persoanlity.
> 
> ...


I'm christian, I'm not muslim or Islamic, or any other arab. I don't want people thinking I am defending the Koran for personal reasons.

We are just on different wave lengths. I just know that some stuff about Christians/Jesus offends me a little. On here it seems like "well everyone gets offended at something...let's just offend everyone and call it even."

I have a sense of humor...just some stuff is...wow...

But the consensus here is that there is no line?


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

^^ man no ones forcing you to read or look at picture I'm sure your a grown man and can make your own decisions. If your not liking the way thing are done then why don't you pack up your thing and hit the road, find another forum but i guarantee you there all pretty much the same..


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

M0RpH said:


> How peculiar to be offended by other people being offended
> 
> I was just wondering where the line was...


no exactly correct. no one feels personally attacked or offended by someones own offended reaction. its more comparable to a child who crys over not getting the toy he wants. in your mind your thinking, grab some balls, man up and join in the fun. 
fair attempt at being deep on the subject though. unfortunately, it failed

F+
[/quote]

What the hell happened to you? You try way too hard to be funny now. Your reply to his post wasn't funny at all. Atleast throw in a Billy Madison quote or something...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Kyle2154 said:


> damn F-? harsh on yourself. i was willing to give you the high F.
> 
> anyways, i think what most people lose patience on it how impossible it is to be all things to all people. you cannot possible please every walk of life, culture, religion, handicap, race, sex, etc etc IF you have a persoanlity.
> 
> ...


I'm christian, I'm not muslim or Islamic, or any other arab. I don't want people thinking I am defending the Koran for personal reasons.

We are just on different wave lengths. I just know that some stuff about Christians/Jesus offends me a little. On here it seems like "well everyone gets offended at something...let's just offend everyone and call it even."

I have a sense of humor...just some stuff is...wow...

But the consensus here is that there is no line?
[/quote]

there is defiantly a line..

im all for equal offending but there is a point where it goes beyond good taste or becomes a personal attack. unfortunately one persons idea of good taste never seems to be equal to that of another persons. I personally do not buy into any religion so sometimes it can be difficult for me to identify what someone could interpret as being offensive base on there beliefs due to my lack of beliefs..

best I can say is if you feel that someone is crossing your personal lines even if it isn't really reaching a threshold that most would identify as going too far then why not just let it rest? your not going to change anyone online be antagonizing it and if you just avoid the confrontation the thread would most likely just die off on its own and melt into the rest of the old neglected topics that no one cares about anymore.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i just think americans in particular are about to blow. how many years have we been saturated with this uber left wing politically correct crap? we get it on the news, we get it on television shows, we get it from strangers, from work, we have to attend orientation, sign paper work acknowleging risks of conversing with the opposite sex while on the clock.

it comes down to this. no matter what you say, how you present yourself, you still have that inner voice that ignores all rules and regulations. you still see a morbidly obese woman woddling into a mcdonalds and inside your head your screaming "EAT A GOD DAMN CARROT YOU LAND WHALE!!!" but on the outside you might hold the door open for her

point? use manners. definately hold that door open for her. no one deserves to be bashed and alienated (mostly) but if you cant openly joke and laugh with the majority of the crowd, chances are your just a little too uptight.

unless we're throwing a lynch mob together to kill the time, whats so wrong with finally, after a hard day of work, having a smoke and sharing a laugh? everyone need not be included either.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

dorianc204 said:


> ^^ man no ones forcing you to read or look at picture I'm sure your a grown man and can make your own decisions. If your not liking the way thing are done then why don't you pack up your thing and hit the road, find another forum but i guarantee you there all pretty much the same..


I know your probably trying to be bold. And look really cool for Bullsnake and the boys...but look idiot, read the last 5 posts, I just want to know where the line is you fool...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Kyle2154 said:


> ^^ man no ones forcing you to read or look at picture I'm sure your a grown man and can make your own decisions. If your not liking the way thing are done then why don't you pack up your thing and hit the road, find another forum but i guarantee you there all pretty much the same..


I know your probably trying to be bold. And look really cool for Bullsnake and the boys...but look idiot, read the last 5 posts, I just want to know where the line is you fool...
[/quote]








lol


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> Please fill out the appropriate paper work and file it with P-Fury Headquarters within 3 business days.
> 
> Updated form


OMG i nearly peed my self after reading this im def. goin to print those out and use them on ppl


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

M0RpH said:


> you still see a morbidly obese woman woddling into a mcdonalds and inside your head your screaming "EAT A GOD DAMN CARROT YOU LAND WHALE!!!" but on the outside you might hold the door open for her


I prefer sea monster or manatee but either way general consensus is that there is something about the way large mammals grow within the confines of the aquatic environment that lends its self to be a good comparison to fatties..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

there is no line kyle.

like this who topic is about. everyone is different. different sense of humor, different personalities. hell, think about your co workers alone. how many are in your face loud, laugh at everything, how many are uptight quiet, laugh at nothing...and everything in between.

manners. THATS the line. and it varies person to person.

but universal manners and respect for other peoples space, NOT FEELINGS. if we try to extend everything we do and say to make strangers smile or whatever we become hollow and dead of personality ourselves. were just doing what we "have" to do to not offend.

simple manners. be polite, when you feel someone out a bit, exchange plesantries, then you can ease into a more relaxed conversation.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I have to concede that after reading your posts Morph, though some are a little abstract, that it...sigh*...seems to make sense.

Going back to my original statement, way back when, it is grossly odd though that non-offensive stuff to like 90% of members...boobies anyone?...is not aloud, however this off color stuff is.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

its hard for me to understand being offended, because, almost nothing offends me, outside of directly insulting me, or members of my family or friends. 
i dont know, growing up i was always the fat kid, and after a while of feeling bad for myself and getting offended, i figured, who cares, lifes too short to feel bad for yourself. and the instant i realized that, circa seventh grade, the teasing died down. but it was pretty bad before that. and i think getting teased a lot was a good thing, it gave me a thicker skin, and i can just shrug it off. i have enough good things going for me now that i can focus on instead of anything negative that could come my way. 
if something were to offend me, i would just keep scrolling down. Life is too short to create a thread about how its offending, or even hit the report button for that matter. I just keep scrolling down.

rant complete.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Kyle2154 said:


> I have to concede that after reading your posts Morph, though some are a little abstract, that it...sigh*...seems to make sense.
> 
> Going back to my original statement, way back when, it is grossly odd though that non-offensive stuff to like 90% of members...boobies anyone?...is not aloud, however this off color stuff is.


that just a general flaw with society that for the most part nudity is considered more offensive then offensive langage or insults. at some point we might be able to trace back the complaint of this offense to a fattie thats feeling were hurt because she didnt feel good about her self and the sight of an attractive woman nude caused her to only hate her self more and stuff her face with chocolate


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Kyle2154 said:


> I have to concede that after reading your posts Morph, though some are a little abstract, that it...sigh*...seems to make sense.
> 
> Going back to my original statement, way back when, it is grossly odd though that non-offensive stuff to like 90% of members...boobies anyone?...is not aloud, however this off color stuff is.


boobies arent allowed because of the nudity line, which is obvious and understandable. We dont need to turn this into a porn site and chase off what little female membership we do have.


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

Kyle2154 said:


> ^^ man no ones forcing you to read or look at picture I'm sure your a grown man and can make your own decisions. If your not liking the way thing are done then why don't you pack up your thing and hit the road, find another forum but i guarantee you there all pretty much the same..


I know your probably trying to be bold. And look really cool for Bullsnake and the boys...but look idiot, read the last 5 posts, I just want to know where the line is you fool...
[/quote]

lol iight well im glad we got this all cleared up... so you know where tha "line" is so no ones feelings get hurt everyone will try not to cross it...

oh and callin me an idiot and a fool hurt my feelings


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)




----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

Kyle2154 said:


>


drinking now theres sumthing we can both agree on lol had a few to many last night watching tha Calgary game now im paying the price at work


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

We went through this whole song and dance a while back when people were posting pictures of dead bodies - victims of Indonesian tsunami around Christmas of '04 with a caption that said "OWNED"

As always, like GG said, for moderators and staff, each picture is a judgement call. For instance, I just made a judgement to remove BS's pic mocking a dying African child.

In this case, a member hit the Report button - usually the most efficient way to get our attention


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Kyle2154 said:


> Going back to my original statement, way back when, it is grossly odd though that non-offensive stuff to like 90% of members...boobies anyone?...is not aloud, however this off color stuff is.


The no nudity rule is pretty simple. We have a ton of members.....including myself.....that browse these forums at work. The last thing I need is my assistant seeing my computer screen with some chicks tits hanging out. Im sure my boss wouldnt accept...it just boobs....as we mount our defence in a sexual harassment case. For the most part.....semi offense material needs to be read and comprehended.......however nudity takes just a glance. There is also the fact that larger companies have IT departments that scan computers for just that kind of material...and people could loose their job by just clicking a thread with nudity posted. For me...the downside of allowing nudity on the forum far outweighs any benefit.

There a plenty of other reasons....but I need to get some work done


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

I mostly use the computer at the library to log onto Fury so I would have to agree with GG. If I open a thread, and there are a pair of tits splashed across the screen...and some child walks by and sees it...I would have to start logging on from prison.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh...and the "what is the line" thing is simply a judgment call by the moderator that gets to the thread first. If they are not sure...or have doubts...then a link is posted in the staff lounge and we discuss the situation.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I mostly use the computer at the library to log onto Fury so I would have to agree with GG. If I open a thread, and there are a pair of tits splashed across the screen...and some child walks by and sees it...*I would have to start logging on from prison.*


Boy, Canada must have some stringent laws about nudity..









You guys hear about a year ago in India, they gathered a bunch of guys authorities caught watching porn and made them do sit-ups at the town square or something ?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Going back to my original statement, way back when, it is grossly odd though that non-offensive stuff to like 90% of members...boobies anyone?...is not aloud, however this off color stuff is.


*The no nudity rule is pretty simple. We have a ton of members.....including myself.....that browse these forums at work. *The last thing I need is my assistant seeing my computer screen with some chicks tits hanging out. Im sure my boss wouldnt accept...it just boobs....as we mount our defence in a sexual harassment case. For the most part.....semi offense material needs to be read and comprehended.......however nudity takes just a glance. There is also the fact that larger companies have IT departments that scan computers for just that kind of material...and people could loose their job by just clicking a thread with nudity posted. For me...the downside of allowing nudity on the forum far outweighs any benefit.

There a plenty of other reasons....but I need to get some work done








[/quote]
i never knew that. It makes perfect sense, i just dont go onto BS' thread much during the day for fear of there being even some half naked chick on there, my computer screen used to be right next to the coffee room, in the last 2 weeks i moved to a less traffic area, but still, i just dont look during the day very much.

...back to work.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

at work +1

on a side not you guys ever google something work related and end up with some type of link that could be considered offensive?

i was searching for an image of a piece of IT hardware and got a ton of really bad pics from the search even with safe search on .. bad news.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

i can't believe this is still on the first page !!! i think everyone needs to latch back on to mommies nipple and chill out. if it helps at all i will wipe my ass with any religous book, paper, loin cloth,turbine or skull cap if there is no tp around. bullsnakes thread is what it is i personally love it to the point of getting myself in trouble. if you don't like it don't read it.

maybe there should be an over 18 thread area,or a vip section where a donation will allow access to certain threads ?????


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sonicrx said:


> i can't believe this is still on the first page !!! i think everyone needs to latch back on to mommies nipple and chill out. if it helps at all i will wipe my ass with any religous book, paper, loin cloth,turbine or skull cap if there is no tp around. bullsnakes thread is what it is i personally love it to the point of getting myself in trouble. if you don't like it don't read it.
> 
> maybe there should be an over 18 thread area,or a vip section where a donation will allow access to certain threads ?????


did you even bother to read what the last page and a half of posts was about?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

if i was your boss i would be highly offended your taking company assest such as payroll and productivity and spending it on pfury.

/reported


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

M0RpH said:


> if i was your boss i would be highly offended your taking company assest such as payroll and productivity and spending it on pfury.
> 
> /reported


if you were my boss i would want you to know that you get what you pay for and expect far too much from me at my current salary. i already provide work of the same quantity and quality of people that are paid twice as much all that while stopping in p-fury occasionally trhough out the day.

actually i was on a confrence call during much of todays posting, aggrivating project to migrate an application from unix to linux.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> i can't believe this is still on the first page !!! i think everyone needs to latch back on to mommies nipple and chill out. if it helps at all i will wipe my ass with any religous book, paper, loin cloth,turbine or skull cap if there is no tp around. bullsnakes thread is what it is i personally love it to the point of getting myself in trouble. if you don't like it don't read it.
> 
> maybe there should be an over 18 thread area,or a vip section where a donation will allow access to certain threads ?????


did you even bother to read what the last page and a half of posts was about?
[/quote]

NOPE just read a couple a decided to post a reply to this thread .


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

M0RpH said:


> if i was your boss i would be highly offended your taking company assest such as payroll and productivity and spending it on pfury.
> 
> /reported


whats the difference between someone working hard and taking a break to smoke or surf the web or go and talk to other coworkers.. absolutely nothing


----------

